# size question



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

How many 6-slot Fullbody Goose decoy bags can fit in a 5x8 trailer? trying to decide between a 5x8 and a 6x10.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It has been said before, but if you are trying to decide on two sizes, just get the bigger one. You will be much happier in the long run. You won't believe how fast a trailer fills once you put blinds, coolers, luggage.... in there. Leave yourself a little space to grow and you will be happy you did!


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I was thinking that but we are *building* this trailer and in the front we are going to have a spot for the wheeler so an extra 2 feet could be huge..


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 6 x 12 and a four wheeler, 5 Power hunters, 2 Xlanders, a Finisher, 6 bags of giant FFDs, 4 bags of FFD Lessers, 2 bags of life size floaters, and 4 dozen Real Geese would be a tight fit! And when I say tight you arent going to get much in there.

If you are going to have a 4 wheeler I wouldnt reccomend anything less then a 6 x 12. It really does get tight. And if you have smaller trailer then what I just mentioned, you have no room for growth. (adding more stuff) You can get a 6 x 12 trailer for a little over $3000 here in Grand Forks, new off the lot. It is also tuff to get your 4 wheeler in and out of anything under 6 foot!


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

In our 5x8 we can get 2 doz FB mallards & 6 doz FB honkers, but it is a tight fit. We can get 4-5 doz honkers in and our blinds comfy with the FB mallards. Like said before it really does fill up quick.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

shooteminthelips

i want to see a pic of that one if you have one!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont have a picture of it inside. I just posted a picture of the outside of the trailer in this trailer forum at the begining of the week. I will try and takes some pics of it inside tomorrow!


----------

